# New to goats and new to 4H



## HoosierShadow

Hey everyone, hoping I can get yet more questions answered!
I am pretty sure my kids want to try getting into 4H, they are ages 9 & 11. I think it would be great for them! I need to find out how to contact our local 4H office, not real sure but guessing it would be in the phone book...somewhere?

We have 2 boer does who are due in July. The does aren't registered but the kids will be. And we plan to buy more goats anyway.

I live in KY, and was wondering if your doing 4H with Boer goats, do you really have to have registered or can you show unregistered boers? 

How long do goats usually show for in 4H? What is the recommended age to show a goat? 

Can I get my kids into 4H now even if they don't have a goat to show yet? I was thinking it could be good for them to get adjusted, and maybe the meetings would help them learn more on care, training, handling, etc. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## fiberchick04

First off, I am so happy to see more people getting into 4H  

As far as registered vs unregistered, it looks like most are registered, however depending on the county they don't have to be. It's 4H, not sanctioned, but some counties take it more seriously. 

I guess I don't understand what you mean by how long do they show. Do you mean how long the show lasts at county fair or how many shows are there a year for 4H/open?

I think there really isn't a recommended age for goats just because that is a very common start out project. Now if they will be market, it just depends on the kid and the understanding of what the market project is about, processing at the end. I'm assuming you will be in the breeding project?

There is the lease-a-goat program I know here in Colorado, really its for any animal, check with your extension agent for more details.

Finally, for contacting 4H clubs, it should be at the County Extension Office or if your extension office has a website you can find numbers and more information.


----------



## jdgray716

You could also contact the local fairgrounds and it should get you the info you need. The superattendent would be the one I would try.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks so much! I am going to call them  I talked to someone at a local auction today errr uh yesterday <Tues & yeah I am a nightowl LOL> and he said registration wouldn't matter if they are showing meat goats.

I know the two does we have that are pregnant we can register the kids @ 50%. And I'm in the works on looking at a young buck that can be registered, so it would be nice to have a registered buck especially if my kids want to get serious with 4H and want to show registered stock.


----------



## 7acreranch

Here is the link for KY extension offices if you click your county it will give you the contact for your county. Thier is also info on the site for general 4h info.
Remeber that 4H is much more then just animals.
http://www.ca.uky.edu/agcollege/4h/pare ... /index.htm 
Livestock shows in 4h are not geared towad the perfect breed but rather toward the industry standards of livestock. Where as a breed show may look for standards of a specific breed 4h shows are based on production standards. We have been involved for a little over a year my boys 12-13 love it.


----------



## sweetgoats

Congratulations on the goats and 4H. I am a firm believer in 4H and what it can do for kids. It is wonderful.

I don't know about KY but it would be to late for anyone to join 4H in out county for this year. Even if it is to late for you, make sure you spend as much time at your county fair and learn as much as you can, for next year. Make sure you watch the show and really get to know other people in the project. It will really help.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks so much! I called them yesterday afternoon, and she told me they could show unregistered goats in the livestock shows, but had to have registered for the breed shows. She suggested we sign them up now so we get all the information on events, etc. so my kids could go check things out and see how things are done. They'll most likely start going to meetings in Sept. Have to have 6 hours of educational training before they can go to shows. I just want them to learn and have fun, no rushing into the shows. I think this will be fun for them, teach them responsability. My oldest daughter who is 11 has ADHD, has calmed down a LOT and is so excited about working with the goats. I think this will be great for her.


----------

